# Installation SFML dernier Xcode 4.2



## flosouillard (24 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je cherche à installer la SFML 1.6 sur le dernier Xcode 4.2.
J'ai essayé de suivre ce tutoriel mais les répertoires ayant changé, je ne sais pas trop comment faire :

Copiez le contenu du dossier "SFML-x.y/lib" dans le répertoire <Racine Disque>/Bibliothèque/Frameworks. 
Rendez-vous ensuite dans le dossier "SFML-x.y/extlibs/bin". 
Copiez les dossiers OpenAL.framework et sndfile.framework dans le répertoire "/Bibliothèque/Frameworks". 
Copiez les dossiers "SFML Window-based Application" et "SFML Graphics-based Application" du dossier "SFML-x.y/build/xcode/templates" dans "<Racine Disque>/Developer/Library/Xcode/Project Templates/Application", et le dossier "SFML Tool" dans "/Developer/Library/Xcode/Project Templates/Command Line Utility". 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------

